# Online T shirt Designing software



## alicuty33 (Apr 22, 2008)

I am trying to launch an online tshirt business and am stuck at the point of getting the website which fits my wants and needs together - namely the user being able to create their own t-shirt by adding text, fonts, clipart, and images. I have been researching online and found many of the threads in this forum helpful. Companies such as Rsktech, expertlogo.com, and shirtsoftware, provide solutions similar to what I am looking for but none of them are exactly what I need. I have consulted a couple web programmers and have been quoted over $15k to create a website with this functionality. Does anyone have any advice to offer to help me get this website going for a reasonable cost? Also, what does everyone think about putting this job on a website like getacoder.com and have it open for bids?


----------



## DUSTINDUSTRIES (Apr 20, 2008)

Hello Alice, I have only been on this website for a few days and there seems to be a lot of rules about advertising etc. so I am unsure what can be added as a link. I like the feel of the designer at Customink though placement of your design is limited but that is screenprinting I guess. would like more fonts also but it is user friendly. 

I found a website called Shirtmagic a while back and wasn`t overly impressed but only tried it a few times. They sent me an email saying I can add there designer for free, anyways check it out. It could be an option until you can upgrade as 15 large is a lot of bucks for a website to start out. I haven`t attached a link as I unsure about the rules. 
Add our designer to your site
You now have the ability to have a shirt designer on your own website. Visitors can make custom designs and put them on shirts using our designer on your site.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I have consulted a couple web programmers and have been quoted over $15k to create a website with this functionality. Does anyone have any advice to offer to help me get this website going for a reasonable cost?


$15K _is_ a reasonable cost for something like that to be programmed from scratch to your specifications.

You may want to figure out what the existing programs lack, and see if they can be tailored to fit your needs.

Otherwise, paying $15K+ would be the only way to make it happen.


----------



## azballbusters (Jan 8, 2008)

You would be walking down a very expensive road having a custom app developed whether it be for custom shirt design or any other use. The $15,000 is a starting point and you should expect to double that before it is over. Furthermore any simple change or enhancement is going to be funded by you and only you. Of course you also run the risk of the person doing the work leaving the field and being stuck with a custom app with no support. Coming from a many years in the software field this should be a last resort. I can not imagine that RSK or OSS would not be more then happy to have you help fund what ever is lacking in their solutions.


----------

